# Cynthia Fuente and I last weekend at Texas Cigar Fest



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Well got to meet Cynthia Fuente last weekend. It was quite the experience.
I brought my Journey to Chateau De La Fuente set and got it signed.
She had to go to the restroom so she asked me to man the table. She was gone about 15 minutes and I sold a bunch of sampler packs. Ended up selling Sean (Archiac) one of each before I know who he was. Met him about an hour later.
She came back then had to get a beer and sold some more.
What a super nice, wonderful women.
She then grabbed her personal stash and gave me a Don Carlos #3 and torched it right up. What a great time.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Very nice John, looks like a great time!


----------



## mikemets (Apr 11, 2011)

Nice pics, looks like a good time.


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Great pictures, nice score (the cigars that is....lol). 

Cynthia is a classy looking lady.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Looks like you had a great time John! Good for you.:happy:


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

That's just a great story man. I'm a huge Fuente fan. RG bump. Cheers!!!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

I do love the Arturo Fuentes!!

OK... Now I first have to apologize for my dark sense of humor. But I just can't help staring at the picture of Cynthia, a VERY classy looking woman, and thinking to myself... _"Damn! 15 minutes in there!". _And then I picture her coming back to the cigar table and warning people, _"DO *NOT* GO IN THERE!!"

_Sorry... I just have a dark, juvenile mind.:mischief:


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for sharing the pics John! You must have had a lot of fun at the Event!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Awesome, John! Thanks for sharing. A great day for sure.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Thanks for the comments guys!
Meeting her and then getting asked to cover for her was something else. How could you say no. Definitely my high lite of the Fest.
She is a wonderful person and so friendly.
I tried to get out of her what the plans are for next year which is Fuentes 100 anniversary but I had no luck with that question.

Thanks for the RG Frodo.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Reino said:


> Thanks for the RG Frodo.


Thank YOU for the story. Love hearing what its like interacting with industry folks as we get very few up here...


----------



## whodeeni (Nov 3, 2009)

John the super salesman! Awesome story & Great pics! Glad you had 
fun my friend!


----------



## Dr BootyGrabber (Feb 11, 2011)

This is awesome! you got to man the booth! Very nice my friend:hat:


----------



## dreamspeed (Sep 20, 2010)

damn, so jealous!


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

dont be jealous bro, envious is ok!


----------



## K. Corleon (Jul 22, 2010)

Badass!


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

That's pretty bad-ass, looks like you had a great day.


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

Congrats John! Looks like you had a great time!


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

That would be so awesome!! hopefully one of these days ill be able to meet them! looks like you had a great time!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Very nice John thanks for sharing!


----------



## fishkilla (Jan 29, 2011)

I bet you had one hell of a time John, looks like fun hoping to catch the colorado cigar fest.


----------



## blown_smoke (Mar 16, 2011)

Very cool!!! I missed out on the samplers, got there to late.


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Well I was there and missed out! As much as it takes to admit it. I had no clue that was all she had was on the table.
I will always want those samplers or something close to it so if anyone is an under cover Fuente on here hook me up! j/k
Will always have the fun memory though....... good times.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Looks like a good time


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks like you had a great day John!!


----------



## Bleedingme (Jan 14, 2011)

Very nice! I got a chance to meet her as well and I can attest that her personality is just as nice as she looks.


----------

